# Waxstock 2016 Exhibitor List



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Hall now full, exhibitor places all sold out. Here's the final list. Over 50 car care brands, all in one hall... should be epic 

Pro Valets & Detailers (PVD) - MAIN SPONSOR
Dodo Juice - MAIN SPONSOR
Zaino - MAIN SPONSOR
Rupes - MAIN SPONSOR
22PLE - MAIN SPONSOR
Britemax - MAIN SPONSOR
Detailing World - SHOWDOWN SPONSOR
Nanolex - ARRIVE AND SHINE SPONSOR
Sebastian's Action Trust - GUEST CHARITY
Flex
Slim's Detailing (Morelli)
WOWO (Scott Brothers/Direct Retail Products)
Meguiars
Autobrite Direct
Glare UK
Envy Car Care
Power Maxed
Auto Finesse
Mad Cow
CodeClean - PROJECT W DEMO CAR
Gtechniq - PROJECT W DEMO CAR
BD Clean
Birmingham Detailing Centre
Shop N Shine
Scholl Concepts
Elite Car Care
Autosmart
Furniture Clinic
Obsession Wax
ScratchShield/Wizzard Products
Juicy Details
Cambridge Concours
Angelwax
Omega Products (SmartWax, Chemical Guys)
Motorgeek (Poorboys, Pinnacle, Blackfire, Stoner's Invisible Glass, Mothers)
Bouncers (Propa Protection)
Cleanyourcar/Gyeon
High Definition Detail
Fireball
Chemical Guys UK
Nipponshine/Sync Sourcing
Auto Perfection
Swissvax/Koch Chemie/REEP
Carspunk
Malco and Presta UK (Autos Gleaming)
RestorFX
Detailing Factory (WOWO'S)
Altus Auto Care


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

More exhibitors added with 3 months to go. Looks set to be a large and busy show


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Just realised Autobrite attending this year? 

I was not going to attend but really looking to get some Koch Chemie from slims


----------



## Shopnshine (Sep 13, 2011)

See you all there


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Just realised Autobrite attending this year?


They were there last year as well :thumb:


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Looks like it's time to start shifting funds into my 'SECRET' bank account to avoid serious marital issues lol


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

fozzy said:


> Looks like it's time to start shifting funds into my 'SECRET' bank account to avoid serious marital issues lol


You're late fozzy I started that just after Xmas :lol::lol:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

When will tickets be sent that I purchased please?


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Can't wait!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Andy from Sandy said:


> When will tickets be sent that I purchased please?


Tickets are collection this year they're not getting posted.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

macca666 said:


> Tickets are collection this year they're not getting posted.


Thanks. All I have to do is be able to prove who I am on Sunday.


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Exhibitor list now updated, with a packed show. Apart from a few stragglers we have a full hall and even a small waiting list... so set to be a great event.

Pro Valets & Detailers (PVD) - MAIN SPONSOR
Dodo Juice - MAIN SPONSOR
Zaino - MAIN SPONSOR
Rupes - MAIN SPONSOR
22PLE - MAIN SPONSOR
Britemax - MAIN SPONSOR
Detailing World - SHOWDOWN SPONSOR
Nanolex - ARRIVE AND SHINE SPONSOR
Sebastian's Action Trust - GUEST CHARITY
Flex
Slim's Detailing (Morelli)
WOWO (Scott Brothers/Direct Retail Products)
Meguiars
Autobrite Direct
Glare UK
Envy Car Care
Power Maxed
Auto Finesse
Mad Cow
CodeClean - PROJECT W DEMO CAR
Gtechniq - PROJECT W DEMO CAR
BD Clean
Birmingham Detailing Centre
Shop N Shine
Scholl Concepts
Elite Car Care
Autosmart
Furniture Clinic
Obsession Wax
ScratchShield/Wizzard Products
Juicy Details
Cambridge Concours
Angelwax
Omega Products (SmartWax, Chemical Guys)
Motorgeek
Bouncers (Propa Protection)
Cleanyourcar/Gyeon
High Definition Detail
Fireball
Chemical Guys UK
Nipponshine/Sync Sourcing
Auto Perfection
Swissvax/Koch Chemie/REEP
Carspunk
Malco and Presta UK (Autos Gleaming)
RestorFX


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

Looking forward to it!  See you all there


----------



## indianbelters (Jul 19, 2014)

any of these exhibitors going to have the full carpro range?


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

This will be our first time. Looks like its going to be good'un!!


----------



## Slim's (Sep 11, 2014)

indianbelters said:


> any of these exhibitors going to have the full carpro range?


We will be - all the latest from Carpro will be there, including the Fat Boa's, Essence, Inside etc.

:thumb:


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Gutted i can't go.......maybe next year


----------



## supraGZaerotop (Jun 23, 2008)

Il be there, loved it last year, like a kid in a sweet shop &#55357;&#56838;


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Can't see ODK ?


----------



## DiM3ch (May 5, 2011)

No autoglanz? Would be good to get them onboard!


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Hall now full, exhibitor places all sold out. Here's the final list. Over 50 car care brands, all in one hall... should be epic 

Pro Valets & Detailers (PVD) - MAIN SPONSOR
Dodo Juice - MAIN SPONSOR
Zaino - MAIN SPONSOR
Rupes - MAIN SPONSOR
22PLE - MAIN SPONSOR
Britemax - MAIN SPONSOR
Detailing World - SHOWDOWN SPONSOR
Nanolex - ARRIVE AND SHINE SPONSOR
Sebastian's Action Trust - GUEST CHARITY
Flex
Slim's Detailing (Morelli)
WOWO (Scott Brothers/Direct Retail Products)
Meguiars
Autobrite Direct
Glare UK
Envy Car Care
Power Maxed
Auto Finesse
Mad Cow
CodeClean - PROJECT W DEMO CAR
Gtechniq - PROJECT W DEMO CAR
BD Clean
Birmingham Detailing Centre
Shop N Shine
Scholl Concepts
Elite Car Care
Autosmart
Furniture Clinic
Obsession Wax
ScratchShield/Wizzard Products
Juicy Details
Cambridge Concours
Angelwax
Omega Products (SmartWax, Chemical Guys)
Motorgeek (Poorboys, Pinnacle, Blackfire, Stoner's Invisible Glass, Mothers)
Bouncers (Propa Protection)
Cleanyourcar/Gyeon
High Definition Detail
Fireball
Chemical Guys UK
Nipponshine/Sync Sourcing
Auto Perfection
Swissvax/Koch Chemie/REEP
Carspunk
Malco and Presta UK (Autos Gleaming)
RestorFX
Detailing Factory (WOWO'S)
Altus Auto Care


----------

